# Worth to come to Australia?



## Indian23 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello,

I have australian PR. I am mechanical engineer working in design field.

I have rs. 5 lakh or equivalent australian dollar 10000 package in India.

What are the job chances for mechanical engineers in Australia?

Is it worth to come to Australia from India?

Please guide me.

I will be highly obliged if you please reply at the earliest.

Indian23


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Whether it's worth it depends entirely on what you intend to do.

1. How is your current standard of living?
2. If you move to Australia what expectation do you have for it to be different?
3. Would it be you moving only for a few years or you+immediate family for many years?

In general most Engineers do fine here and have decent standards of living. The largest opportunities these days are in Oil/Gas and Resources (mining). I believe there should exist opportunities for Mechanical Engineers in those fields. If you have some Australian experience already then you should be able to find a job.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

Sorry to be so blunt, but why did you go through all the rigmarole of getting PR if you're wondering if it's worth coming here? I don't want to appear rude, I'm just curious.

Dolly


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Indian23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have australian PR. I am mechanical engineer working in design field.
> 
> ...


You have PR and now u are seeking advice to move,


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Indian23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have australian PR. I am mechanical engineer working in design field.
> 
> ...


Welcome Mate

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Use this website to know the available openings on your field / expertise. Have a close look at employer’s expectation and judge yourself where do you stand

There are many salary guides available for Australia in internet to understand the pay scale on your area 

Present salary --------10000 AUD..is it per month or Annum !!

If it is month, probably it is not a good idea to relocate anywhere in the world...if it is Annum.. Check the next available flight


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> You have PR and now u are seeking advice to move,


Good Question, .....................but the actual process starts only after getting PR. This is true mainly for the people who look for alternate work option than the permanent resettlement 

Until we get PR most of us have kind of mind blocking, it won’t allow us to think beyond the visa ….but the PR is only 10% of the process, remaining 90% is how he becomes successful immigrant in Australia


----------



## Indian23 (Nov 28, 2010)

After I got visa, on the next day I got higher package job in India. 

My situation is totally different when I applied PR. I had low salary job. 

Now some of my friends in Australia, suggest me that if you have Rs. 5 lakh package job in India, then do not come to Australia for struggle.




Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes it is worth comming.. that's why people like me and you migrate.. else, everyone would have stayed back where they were .. financial benefit is one thing, then there is fringe benefits of being in developed nation, I can't understand is why so much dilemma?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you need to expand on this. What does a 5 lakh package get you in India?

2 Bedroom unit close to work? 3 bedroom villa? house?
Internet?
Servants to clean and cook?
Nanny?
Car?
Holiday time?

These are all part of your living standard and that is why I asked about it in my initial post.

If you were to come to Australia what is your expectation for life here? If you didn't have the servants to cook and clean would life be far harder for you?

I am only guessing that you have that and don't really know what a 5 lakh package means. Perhaps your friends are saying that your life won't improve if you come here for more money because you'll be busier and have less free time.

Mr. India is right in also showing the advantages of migrating but would like to hear from you what you want to do if you come here and how you want to live.



Indian23 said:


> After I got visa, on the next day I got higher package job in India.
> 
> My situation is totally different when I applied PR. I had low salary job.
> 
> Now some of my friends in Australia, suggest me that if you have Rs. 5 lakh package job in India, then do not come to Australia for struggle.


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

Dude,
Just do it...don't even think about it...


Mu current Indian Salary is about 1400000 ...that is nearly 3 times of yours but given the fact that I have couple of properties including a house to live in Bangalore so a good take home for myself as no house EMI at all BUT still struggling to get PR and would throw my Indian job at one go...as one can get anytime one wants

I hope you got the point that is the reason I am divulging the details....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

again, if it is 5 lakh/month then india is better for you as that is what you will make in australia as well, give or take a few but expenses in Australia will be x3. if you are going for a better life then leave right away. if that is your annual package, what are you thinking..

Amaslam, fr someone who earns 500,000 (INR) in India/anum, can easily afford servants, even those earning 400,000 can afford a car, house (rented though), servants.. it is relatively cheap here in India to have maids and car and a good standard of living, ofcourse what might be good for one might be a no no for the other.. but the basics you mentioned, yes one can have it on a very low package


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Anj.

OP definitely needs to define his standard of living now and what he seeks if he moves to Australia. Standard of living does not merely depend on salary earned, but also what will make you happy, the environment and the community around you. 





anj1976 said:


> again, if it is 5 lakh/month then india is better for you as that is what you will make in australia as well, give or take a few but expenses in Australia will be x3. if you are going for a better life then leave right away. if that is your annual package, what are you thinking..
> 
> Amaslam, fr someone who earns 500,000 (INR) in India/anum, can easily afford servants, even those earning 400,000 can afford a car, house (rented though), servants.. it is relatively cheap here in India to have maids and car and a good standard of living, ofcourse what might be good for one might be a no no for the other.. but the basics you mentioned, yes one can have it on a very low package


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, in our case if i think about it, our initial days will be a nightmare in AU but we are moving not for money but for a better life. we have a more than comfortable life here in India. My husband and I manage a good enough life here with a decent saving each month but no peace of mind.


----------



## Indian23 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you all,

I have some friends from India who have migrated to Australia, and having graduation in engineering from indian university. But most of them are working on odd jobs (i.e. not related to mechanical engineering). 

So I am confused that whether I will get a job in mechanical engineering field or not?

My pay package is annual Rs. 500000. Standard of living in India is relatively good as per the Indian environment.

With this pay package in India, job is very stressful, whereas equivalent job in australia will be free of stresses which I believe.

My intend to go to Australia is to save a good amount of money that is roughly Rs. 10 million along with reasoanble living standard in australia. 

Can anybody tell me roughly how many years it will take to save Rs. 10 million alongwith good standard of living in australia?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Indian23 said:


> Thank you all,
> 
> I have some friends from India who have migrated to Australia, and having graduation in engineering from indian university. But most of them are working on odd jobs (i.e. not related to mechanical engineering).
> 
> ...


There are 1000s of Indian Engineers successfully survived here in Australia, not only in Australia but almost every corner of the world , so it is up to you to take negative or positive side of the reality

Your indention is money or profession or both ! Your present income can be made here even if you do odd job for just few days in a month

You are talking about around 220 K AUD , if you get a decent job , let us say with package of 120 K , you should be able to make it anywhere between 5 to 6 years , I mean your savings after all expenses .However It might take at last 4 decades with you present salary in India so what is that other choice which is stopping you to come to Australia !!


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

Money should never be a criteria.
If you're skilled and good at what you do and enjoy doing it, you will end up earning enough anyway.

What matters is where you see yourself in the future. How open you are to another culture, society and people. So many other things, perhaps of much more importance than money.

It is not easy to move especially when you are already happy where you are. So think about it. Struggle is a very relative term, it means different things for different people. So does happiness


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

omg, I hate to be blunt, but there is something so wrong about having servants. What makes a person a servant? That's just horrible. In any case, if you had a servant, you better not be complaining about discrimination in Oz - that's just so wrong.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Really interesting thread..


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

stormgal said:


> omg, I hate to be blunt, but there is something so wrong about having servants. What makes a person a servant? That's just horrible. In any case, if you had a servant, you better not be complaining about discrimination in Oz - that's just so wrong.


Any job when done with honesty and integrity is honorable. Dont put limits on issues just based on upon your own opinion. Why dont you say that having servers/waiters in restaurants of America is wrong.?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

It is a common part of the culture there and it's not in the unpaid sense or abuse of a person to be one.

The people who do this are drivers, cleaning people, people who cook, nannies. Servant was just a general term used for that. They are paid for their services and it's not a huge expense for those in middle class work or higher. It is not always live in (sometimes they come in a few times a week). 

It's also necessary as you have so many people in the country and it allows people to have a living versus being destitute. 

Same concepts exist in many parts of Asia and it's not unique to India. 

That's my bit to explain the situation there. :focus:





stormgal said:


> omg, I hate to be blunt, but there is something so wrong about having servants. What makes a person a servant? That's just horrible. In any case, if you had a servant, you better not be complaining about discrimination in Oz - that's just so wrong.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

500,000 rupees per month. I'd be leaving on the next flight. Majority of the people who are not successfull immigrants are due to their own inablity to intregrate with society in general. Have poor people and language skills. Are refusing to let go of their old ways or adopt new ones. Cluster toghter into areas with people of their own kind, eat at places run by thier kind, and work in places run by their own kind. Also people who have no experiece with multicultralism also just find it a bit much.

If your going to go there with a mind set that this is going to be exactly like India just with cleaner streets and shinier buildings then you will FAIL

Once you come to terms with the idea that this is your home now and this is how people live here and things are done you now have to make a conscious effort to fit in and not the other way round. You will have a much easier time. 

The biggest complaints by people who are having a tough time is how their new country of residence isn't like home ! Which begs the question why did you move in the first place ?

Have an open mind and be ready to accept and soak in new experiences and you will succeed. Moving to any part of the world is tough and difficult. But after the intitial troubles its almost always worth it.

As said before money isn't everything. And in your case with an income of 500,000 rupees it really isn't even worth thinking about. If you were getting that per month. I'd say stay put and firmly planted where your are.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

rackspace said:


> Any job when done with honesty and integrity is honorable. Dont put limits on issues just based on upon your own opinion. Why dont you say that having servers/waiters in restaurants of America is wrong.?




I don't know ... probably because if I worked as a waitress it doesn't mean I have to stay at that job because of my "class " 

I don't mean to offend anyone, I just think all people should be allowed other opportunities.


----------



## ratnesh (May 4, 2010)

You should start applying online from here. Meanwhile prepare yourself to relocate to Aus. If you don't have wife/kids then it is easier for you to move and settle yourself.


----------



## UK_Dave (Dec 15, 2010)

*For sure*

the trick is to save money. Share a house and cook for yourself and you will make some good money.


----------

